# Old Homelite vs New



## borgward (Dec 2, 2007)

I have an old Homelite XL that ran just fine, but stopped running. I suspect it is a fuel supply problem. I can splash some fuel into the carb and it fires right up, but won't continue. Any source for exploded views or assembly drawings appreciated. 

I saw that Home Depot is selling a comparable saw for about $100. They are made in Taiwan or China. Anybody know if they are any good or repairable. I do not need a $300 saw for as much as I need to do


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm assuming its a chain saw?, for one the carb on the old one isn't getting any fuel its probably either the lines or the carb, What year is the old one, in my personal experience the new Homelite's are mostly junk.
you will need to weigh the cost of repair, vs the cost of replacement also, but if you end up replacing it I highly recommend STHIL, if you can afford one, they are the best in the world and have better and more safety features that the others. PLUS, their German, which are world wide known for quality, here in the city of Va Beach we use STIHL and we get out parts straight from the local factory, down the street


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

hi 

mstpops here 

it could be carb problem or a air leak 
will it fire up good with 2 stroke in plug hole , if so compression and spark ok
next will it fire up with 2 stroke down carb throat if so your looking at a fuel problem 
but air leak could be possible since vaccuum and pressure impulses operate carb diaphrams for fuel supply and bar oil output 

you wont know if air leak until vacuum and pressure test is done 
but check carb diaphrams etc if they are stiff ,worn damaged by nil use / or stale fuel 
carb rekit may be all hat is needed 

see web site for parts breakdown

cheers mstpops 


http://store.chainsawr.com/blogs/illustrated-part-lists/1119932-homelite-illustrated-part-lists


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I too would recommend the STIHL brand of chain saw over the Homelite. I have owned a couple of Homelite chainsaws before I changed to stihl and there is just no comparison. The newer Homelites are even worse than the old ones and are replete with issues that make them not a very cost effective purchase. Just an opinion after having owned both kinds for years.


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

I remember my old Homelite felt like a hornets nest in my hands... It also ate the little duckbill valve in the oil tank every time out.

I'm now the proud owner of a Stihl. It is a far better tool, with no problems after 15 years...


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sthil is the best in the world right now, just remember one VERY important thing, when you clean the saw, CLEAN IT GOOD. Make sure there's nothing blocking the chain oil port, also when you replace the chain make sure you get the exact same one, they make some chains wider than the others and they won't fit, I have 2 STHIL'S at work , ones a 048, the other is a 038, both have 26' bars, but the chain on the 038 wont' fit the 048, both chains look the same to the naked eye, but the numbers are different, and they also engage the sprocket differently, but the smallest STHIL is a very destructive force compared to the others, I can cut a tree down with a STHIL pole saw LOL


----------

